# 2002 Chevy 2500/2500HD



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am getting a serious thought about purchasing a new 2002 Chevy 2500/2500HD especially with 0% APR they are offering now. As far as I know, the only difference between these two models is that the 2500HD have additional payload capacity of 600 pounds. I believe that the 2500HD have additonal leaf springs which is why it can carry more payload, correct? My question is, with extended cab and short box setup, what is the maximum payload that I can carry on both models? I know that the 2500 have payload capacity of 8600 and 2500HD have capacity of 9200 but how much load can I put in bed of each truck without being overloaded? 

I am told by my local Chevy dealer that the 6.0 engine is plenty so this is the engine I think I am going with. As for axle ratio, I am not planning on doing heavy towing so should I be fine with 3.73? This would be my everyday truck. Thanks.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Found the maximum payload # in the 2002 brochure that I overlooked. Interesting, both 2500 and 2500HD have payload of 3152 pounds. Why do they have the same #? Thought that the HD have additional 600 pounds of payload capacity? Can anyone explain this reason? 

Is the frame on 2500 the same as the 2500HD or not? What component(s) of 2500HD that makes it stronger than the 2500?


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

The frame on the 2500HD is the same and a 3500... same frame as the old single wheel 3500 (C6W) the 2500 is the same frame as the old 2500 with the (C6P) heavy duty suspension option. the 2500HD also has a bigger rear end I believe and bigger brakes. the 2500HD also has the powerdome hood and is 2 inches taller to make room for the Duramax/Alison combo. I imagine the the payload would be about the same because the HD would weigh a little more... All that said, I bought the HD because it seemed like a lot more truck for the money and I was putting a V-Plow on it. If you can get a real good deal on a 2500 over the 2500HD I'm sure it would be a great plow truck... but if the price is about the same I'd go with the HD.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Got any pics of the Chevy pick up with plow? I love those new HD's. Post them if u do, love to see!! How does it handle that Fisher V-plow? Those are very heavy plows, does it dip down bad when plow is raised? Did u tighten the torsion bars? Mike


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

they really aren't that much heavier than a straight 8' plow... only about 70 pounds if I remember right.. The place that installed the plow wouldn't let the chevy dealer pick up the truck until the sent a tech up to crank up the bars... it sits up quite high in the front now but does squat a bit when the plow is on... doesn't seem any worse to me than my 89 with an 8" plow though.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, your right, not much heavier. According to Fisher's web site, the 8' HD plow weighs 855 complete and the 8'6" V-plow weighs 880 complete. Nice. No pics?? Mike


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I do have some pics but i have to get them scanned and my scanner isn't working... but one of these days I'll post them.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Lookin forward to it, really get me charged up for winter, LOL 
Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

wolfie, thanks for your reply. That information is really helpful. I did some building on Chevy web site and compared the 2500 and 2500HD with my selected options. There is only a difference of a little over $300 so I will be going with the 2500HD for a few good reasons. Stronger, looks better, higher GVWR.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I was in Hillsdale yesterday... Should have had you look mine over. Sorry no plow on it yet though...


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That's too bad. Would have liked to see your truck. Are you going to John's BBQ? Maybe that's where I could see your truck.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I hope to but I'm not sure. I usually work on Saturdays and I will just be getting back from being off for 2 weeks in September so it might not be easy to get a day off for the BBQ. I'm going to try though. If not I'm usually out riding around on my days off anyway so I might catch up with you.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Mike*

Here is a 2001 2500HD with blade


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*I'll try again*


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

now that is a nice looking truck ! good think you got the 2001 model and didn't wait till 2003 to get one.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

OHIOSNOW, very nice truck. Thumbs up for sure. Mike


----------

